# LR Stalls Going To Printer



## Cramden (Sep 29, 2019)

Running  LR 5.7.1  on  MSI  PC  laptop  and  Epson R3000 Stylus Photo R3000. The printer was just serviced. When computer sends LR print job to printer, the printer stops and idles. It has gone through all the pre ops procedures and stops just as it is going to start printing.  I have re installed the program, ran test sheet from computer to printer with success, done nozzle checks from laptop with success, checked all connections. The printer operates ok until it receives print order from Lightroom. 
Also had it running on WIFI, but having issues with reception, so am trying to go back to USB connection. All USB connections have been checked.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Cramden (Oct 1, 2019)

Update: problem resolved.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 1, 2019)

Oh well done, how did you resolve it?


----------



## Cramden (Oct 2, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Oh well done, how did you resolve it?


Thanks for getting back Victoria. Was pulling my hair out because all was working as should be until I went to print. Had isolated problem to the computer.
I'm not a computer guy, but not afraid to dig around. Went to the Device Manager and then Print Queues. Found Epson listed and clicked to denote as main printer. Once I did this the printer automatically started up and printed the listed job. A small problem for some, but when you don't know, it can be a mountain of frustration.


----------

